
A little-known Soviet mission to rescue a dead space station (2014) - remarkEon
https://arstechnica.com/science/2014/09/the-little-known-soviet-mission-to-rescue-a-dead-space-station/
======
car
Movie about this event:

[https://imdb.com/title/tt6537238](https://imdb.com/title/tt6537238)

~~~
exhilaration
Thank you, it's free to watch on Amazon Prime.

[https://www.amazon.com/gp/video/detail/0H7JK1304XXVGR09FD0GX...](https://www.amazon.com/gp/video/detail/0H7JK1304XXVGR09FD0GXUC54O/ref=imdbref_tt_wbr_piv?tag=imdbtag_tt_wbr_piv-20)

~~~
russh
Thank you, I'll be watching this tonight after my SO nods off.

------
dang
Small thread from 2018:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17068017](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17068017)

2016:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11744920](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11744920)

------
FullyFunctional
Super interesting, but I don't understand the very last comment "We too have
mustaches," referring to the controllers who caused the problem. Is he
defending them, saying they were experienced? Seems there's more to be said.

~~~
benj111
I understood it to be a manliness thing. 'we too can do risky things too',
that kind of thing. I'm not Russian though.

~~~
manuka
It's from a soviet cartoon. There is a cat and a dog. THey live in a vilige
and sometimes they fight. SO the meaning is: "You have mustaches and so do I!
I'm no worse than you."

~~~
ordu
This phrase is older than cartoons, it can be found in works of Tolstoy.

------
truth_be_told
Excellent read! Never knew about this. Thanks for posting.

When i read stuff like this, i wonder how much knowledge has been lost due to
the Western Press' quest to undermine/badmouth/putdown/hide and label
everything Soviet/Chinese/Communist as "bad" simply because they follow a
different form of Ideology/Govt. Propaganda is insidious and destructive.

~~~
m0zg
You're right and there's quite a bit that the US public doesn't know about
Soviet space programs, but I'd like to point out that this cuts both ways.

Growing up in the USSR in early 80's, well after the end of the moon landings,
for some reason I thought Americans landed on the moon only once. It just
wasn't talked about much, and it very much was a sore point for the Soviet
space program even many years later.

Turns out US astronauts landed on the moon six times with the longest stay
exceeding 3 days, and rode an electric buggy on there. I only found that out
much later. NASA rubbed it in pretty good. :-)

~~~
varjag
Very much so. My uncle, a well educated and curious person had no idea
Americans landed on the Moon. He learned that only around 1989 and was
profoundly shocked.

There was astronomy course in Soviet high school curriculum in 1980s but no
mention of the landings in the textbook. And the Great Soviet Encyclopaedia
article on Apollo 11 was probably one of the tersest in the whole publication
:)

~~~
gdy
Being born in the USSR, my memories are quite the opposite. Everyone new that
Americans have landed on the moon.

What's more, I've never heard about 'moon landing hoax' until the end of 90s.

~~~
varjag
Yes, moon landing hoax was not a thing. Soviet govt never tried to deny it,
just to downplay. And no, "everyone" didn't know that. Space and tech nerds
would know that for sure, but outside that it would be spotty: many would have
heard of it, some didn't. Certainly not something they'd bring up 12th of
April on TV.

